# Leaf blower will begin stalling at full throttle



## John123Drury (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys - I have a Husqvarna leaf blower. Only about 1.5 years old, and very well maintained. I am at my wits end and don't know what else to try.

In short the engine will begin to die as I give it throttle. It starts with no problem all. Idles fine. And I always let it warm up for a few minutes before using it. For a while, when I squeezed the trigger, I could here the engine taking longer than usual to get to full throttle. But eventually it would get there. Now it won't even do that.

Everytime I give it full gas, it either stalls or runs pathetically (maybe at half speed even though the trigger is full depressed).

I have done extensive research online. I checked the muffler / spark arrestor, new spark plug, new fuel filter (no breaks in the hose as far as I can tell), new gas, new air filter, sprayed the entire carb with cleaner...the works guys. And I haven't seen any change at all. Still runs like crap.

Does anyone have a worthwhile suggestion that might help? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Based on your description, it sounds like a lean run condition. 

There are a few different reasons that can cause this.

Older weak fuel
Dirty fuel filter
You may have developed an air leak between the carburetor and cylinder or somewhere in the crankcase.
Leaking check valve in the carburetor.

If your unit has an adjustable carburetor, you could try opening up the low speed about 1/4 to 1/2 turn and see if throttle response improves, do the same to the high speed if top end continues to drop off and stall.


----------



## PhillT (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a very similar problem, but I can't post a link to it until I have posted 5 times, so this is one time.


----------

